# Rhinestone software and vinyl ...



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Probably a super stupid question and I didn't know where to ask it but I have OOBling Pro. I am learning rhinestone but I have 4 boys and it would be nice to be able to cut some spirit shirts out of vinyl for them. Can I use the same software for that? I am thinking I could because I cut boxes etc. for templates.  And adding are there any tutorials on mixing stones and vinyl? I got my samples tonight and I will be honest I am intrigued. Glad I bought a machine that will cut both now!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, the software will cut both. I made these shirts last night using both vinyl and rhinestones. There is also a tutorial on mixing stones and vinyl.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Curious. Dies the stones go on te vinyls or on the outside edge on the shirt ?


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks I am watching  That was my next question. Is there anyway to put the stone in the vinyl? Like say I wanted to do wings? Then details in stone on the wings? Would I just cut it like I would a sticky flock template?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

thecameron8 said:


> Thanks I am watching  That was my next question. Is there anyway to put the stone in the vinyl? Like say I wanted to do wings? Then details in stone on the wings? Would I just cut it like I would a sticky flock template?


Yes, you would cut holes out of the vinyl so that you can press the stones directly onto the fabric of the shirt. 
The exception is flock. You can press stones right on top of flock but not regular vinyl or they will fall off.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

2STRONG said:


> Curious. Dies the stones go on te vinyls or on the outside edge on the shirt ?


Like I mentioned above, you can't press rhinestones on vinyl because the glue needs to adhere to fabric.


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> Yes, you would cut holes out of the vinyl so that you can press the stones directly onto the fabric of the shirt.
> The exception is flock. You can press stones right on top of flock but not regular vinyl or they will fall off.


Can you brush the stones into the vinyl or would you still need a template too? Can you tell the swatches have me thinking a million miles an hour lol.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

thecameron8 said:


> Can you brush the stones into the vinyl or would you still need a template too? Can you tell the swatches have me thinking a million miles an hour lol.


No, the vinyl is too thin to brush stones into it. Plus you usually cut the vinyl from the back so that wouldn't work. If you're using a lot of stones, you can cut a template and brush the stones in to make a separate rhinestone transfer.

Then you would cut the vinyl, weed it, press it on the shirt, and then line up your rhinestone transfer on top of the weeded holes in the vinyl already pressed onto your shirt. Then you heat press that rhinestone transfer.


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks Stephanie


----------

